# Accesso KDE [RISOLTO]

## mrl4n

Ho installato felicemente Xorg e KDE, creato un user, per non accedere come root, ma sorpresa...quando cerco di effettuare il login dopo aver confermato una finestra nera mi riporta al punto di partenza...(lo stesso utente accede alla consolle senza problemi).

Ho letto parecchi post e diverse pagine di manuali vari, ma vista la mia brevissima esperienza linux, non so proprio dove picchiare la testa.Last edited by mrl4n on Wed May 06, 2009 10:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

come sempre sarebbe buona cosa postare almeno un messaggio di errore. l'utente è nel gruppo video? l'hai creata la home directory dell'utente? prova a far partire xorg con startx da utente normale, e vedi i messaggi di errore, oppure spulcia fra i log in /var/log/

----------

## mrl4n

Hai perfettamente ragione...teniamo però presente che come già più volte sottolineato la mia esperienza sta crescendo adesso, non è pregressa.

Proprio per questo motivo sto seguendo ancora le guide e sono qui a "rompere" ogni problema che esce dalle descrizioni, e devo dire che mi spaventa questa cosa di dover immaginare quello che non è scritto.

Ho aggiunto l'unico utente che ho creato fin'ora con 

```
useradd -m -G users <utente>
```

 e sinceramente non ho fatto caso a quali siano i permessi di questo utente; ho successivamente associato lo stesso utente a kde con 

```
gpasswd -a <utente> plugdev
```

 ma solo adesso vedo che questo permesso serve a gestire le periferiche usb collegate.

Se non ho segnato errori, è perchè errori non me ne da nessuno; di certo però non ho provato ad eseguire startx da consolle con questo utente, nè tanto meno ho spulciato i log.

Pietà per un utente non pigro ma ancora quasi completamente spaesato.

EDIT:

Ho controllato senza riuscire a venire a capo di nulla. L'utente ha la sua home, può entrare tranquillamente in Xorg da consolle, ma è abbastanza evidente che ha permessi limitati, visto che non può nemmeno rebootare la macchina.

Il log di Xorg mi riporta errori legati alla scheda video

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri May  1 10:40:55 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0xba0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/0, 0xc0000000/0, 0xfc000000/0, I/O @ 0x00008c00/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.29  Wed Feb  4 23:50:44 PST 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7600 GS (G73) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.73.22.16.02

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7600 GS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     AOC LM729 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): AOC LM729 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

(==) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "it"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Il file xorg.conf mi dice che glx viene caricato 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "Xkbrules" "xorg"

   Option       "Xkblayout" "it"   

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "G70 [GeForce 7600 GS]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

mentre il log di kdm mi riporta a problemi con glx

```
********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 29 14:25:01 2009

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

New driver is "nv"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 29 15:02:10 2009

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

New driver is "nv"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 29 16:42:45 2009

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

New driver is "nv"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 29 16:46:32 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 29 16:51:30 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 29 17:39:11 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 29 20:36:18 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 30 15:14:18 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 30 15:23:05 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 30 15:26:26 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 30 15:31:36 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 30 15:45:42 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 30 15:59:55 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 30 16:44:52 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 30 17:39:15 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 30 17:42:15 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux h4ckmaniac-pc 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Tue Apr 28 12:12:22 GMT 2009 i686

Build Date: 28 April 2009  01:24:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri May  1 10:40:20 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

----------

## table

il problema a mio parere è dovuto al fatto che stai cercando di usare dei moduli che non hai ancora correttamente configurato,

in particolare nel tuo xorg vedo che hai attivato glx e stai usando i driver proprietari nvidia.

sei sicuro che siano installati ? (posta un l'output di 

```
lspci
```

a tal fine ti consiglio di seguire questa guida -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

sono sicuro che se la segui attentamente il problema sparirà

----------

## mrl4n

Se ho capito come leggere le info i driver ci sono 

```
00:01.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00.01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatibile controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev 02)

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:01.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 62)

05:01.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 62)

05:01.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 65)
```

----------

## table

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatibile controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev 02)
> ...

 

prova a postare l'output di:

```
eix -I nvidia-drivers

```

e di 

```
eix -I xorg-server
```

stai usando un kernel compilato da te o il genkernel?

posta anche:

```
uname -r
```

hai seguito questa guida?

----------

## mrl4n

Con eix -I nvidia-drivers leggo

```
 Installed versions: 180.29!s(13:28:59 04/28/09)(kernel_linux -acpi -custom -cflags -gtk -multilib)
```

Con xorg invece 

```
Installed versions: 1.5.3-r5(13:28:17 04/28/09)(input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_device_mouse ipv6 nptl video_cards_nvidia xorg ...)
```

Ho compilato usando "genkernell all" uname -r dice 

```
2.6.28-gentoo-r
```

Ho seguito quella guida, ma questo punto è possibile che abbia saltato qualcosa...se dovessi ripetere i passaggi, tranne l'installazione può succedere qualcosa di sgradevole?

----------

## table

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Con eix -I nvidia-drivers leggo
> 
> ```
>  Installed versions: 180.29!s(13:28:59 04/28/09)(kernel_linux -acpi -custom -cflags -gtk -multilib)
> ```
> ...

 

no, non succede nulla, puoi ripeterli tranquillamente

----------

## mrl4n

Grazie...allora provo subito a ripetere tutti i passaggi.

Edit: ho ripetuto attentamente tutto...stesso risultato, nulla di fatto.

----------

## mrl4n

Sono due giorni che sto facendo tentativi di ogni genere. ho letto più manuali e procedimenti degli ultimi 6 mesi, ma non riesco a venirne a capo. Proprio non c'è nessuno con qualche idea?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

Ma

```

eselect opengl list

```

cosa dice?

----------

## mrl4n

Riporta, credo, quello che dovrebbe in condizioni normali:

```
Available OpenGL implementation:

[1] nvidia*

[2] xorg-x11
```

----------

## cloc3

prova a cancellare (se esiste) il file .xsession-errors dentro la cartella del tuo utente, ripeti il login e vedi se il file si rigenera e cosa contiene.

----------

## mrl4n

il file esiste 

```
/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsession: line 59: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde: No such file or directory

/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsession: line 59: exec: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde: cannot execute: No such file or directory
```

Non mi * molto chiaro...devo modificare il file di configurazione o ripetere l'installazione di kde?

----------

## Scen

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> il file esiste 
> 
> ```
> /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsession: line 59: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde: No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

Il messaggio di errore mi sembra abbastanza eloquente  :Shocked: 

Controlla che la tua installazione di KDE sia corretta, segui scrupolosamente la Guida alla configurazione di KDE.

----------

## mrl4n

Grazie cloc3, grazie Scen...  :Smile: 

Visto che ho già installato, per ripulire posso unemegere?

Se non ricordo male l'installazione era durata almeno 3 ore e mezzo...il tempo per buttare dentro robaccia c'è stato eccome.

----------

## table

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Grazie cloc3, grazie Scen... 
> 
> Visto che ho già installato, per ripulire posso unemegere?
> 
> Se non ricordo male l'installazione era durata almeno 3 ore e mezzo...il tempo per buttare dentro robaccia c'è stato eccome.

 

prova a emergiare solo kdebase-startkde e riprova  :Wink: 

----------

## mrl4n

Funziona perfettamente...grazie a tutti ragazzi.   :Very Happy: 

----------

